# Wax lost its taste for me



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Ive not waxed a car for over 6 months now due to now only using sealants.

That time spent waxing for what i think is the same result i know longer miss.
What are your thoughts on this guys ??


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

I must admit I love waxes, but today my white e36 forced me to use synthetics to obtain the gloss I was after. I prefer a paste wax as I like the feeling of spreading a paste wax but with the looks of a sealant


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

I dont miss wax's at all.
Since using gtechniq c1 is made me realise how much better it is over my previous swissvax best of show. My car seems to look spotless all the time. Plus the beneficial factor of the self cleaning properties when it rains.


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

I like applying a wax but prefer sealants.

What are you using chilly? Any particular sealant that you prefer?


----------



## macmaw (Mar 5, 2007)

I've kind of done the opposite, hadn't used a wax for years as Jeffs Werkstat Acrylic System was doing wonders on my previous silver car.
However, on my current car (Aegean Blue) I was using Zaino products but I am now using AF Desire wax and love it. 
I'm using AF Tough Coat on our light green XC90 which comes up well with that, I guess different products suit different colours more, not just colours, but finishes too.


----------



## Hot1 (Jun 24, 2012)

This is an interesting thread for me as I am in the market for buying a nice wax/ sealant, be interesting to hear people's experience with both!


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

I still love the waxed look, not over blingy but a nice gloss finish that still turns heads and beading to relish over. :thumb:


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Only use sealants now. Much better imo.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I am selling most of my waxes as durability seems to be important for a lot of my customers, but am keeping a few 'beauty waxes' for the odd occasion they are required. Some sealants even offer a 'waxy look' now like AF Power Seal, Menz Powerlock etc.

My waxes will probably be limited to Vics Conc, Desire, BOS and Vintage. That will cover most bases for me.

Sealants and coatings will be used mostly though.

Russ.


----------



## eatcustard (May 4, 2011)

bero1306 said:


> Only use sealants now. Much better imo.


Same here, but I do use AG HD once in a while


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Mo wax :wave:

Keep those horrid chemicals to yourself. I will use 1 or 2 only, and only when specifically asked for.


----------



## LostHighway (Sep 23, 2011)

Horses for courses. The beauty of most sealants are that they are very quick and easy to apply relative to wax and that they will outlast most waxes (the Collinites, AG HD, BH Finis and most of the AF waxes being exceptions - not intended to be a complete list). Especially if you've spent hours doing a full prep more time spent waxing often doesn't seem all that appealing. I also believe that sealants can rival waxes for looks on lighter colors. I still think waxes win the beauty prize on black, blues, reds, dark greys, etc. If you have the leisure waxes are great but many people just don't have the time or inclination.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

You just do NOT get the look from sealants than you get from the oils in a wax. For that reason, MY car will always have a wax on it when I want it looking its best. :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

one car has wax...

the other has a sealant (and wax)

:lol:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I'm getting right back in to waxing, loving applying a nice wax to the car these days


----------



## stolt (Aug 29, 2011)

i love waxes, only really just got into. Not sure how to explain it, feels like ive detailed the car properly but sealants are the nuts for durability.


----------



## cleaningfreak (Sep 3, 2011)

its like asking one simple question to DJ ... what is better ? decks or cd/midi players/controllers 
I like wax and sealant ...


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Menzerna Power Lock is amazing but I really enjoy applying Vics Red to my car even if it does take longer. Taking the time to apply a nice wax completes the job in my opinion.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

I like wax, but do wish it would last a bit longer at the moment (and repel dirt better). Doing too many miles presently to really enjoy a clean car, so can see the sealant argument presently.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I havent used a wax for almost 2 years now as I love Sealents. I love the look they give my black Vectra and the protection they give aswell and the fact that some also keep the car clean is a real bonus for me and a black car.
My current product use is Menzerna Powerlock 2 coats and 2 coats of Carpro Reload, super slick and super glossy :thumb:


----------



## stolt (Aug 29, 2011)

i'm doing it again, reading peoples reccomendations and jumping on them. keep meaning to try merzerna powerlock and everytime i order something i always forget to add it to the list.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

stolt said:


> i'm doing it again, reading peoples reccomendations and jumping on them. keep meaning to try merzerna powerlock and everytime i order something i always forget to add it to the list.


I have wanted to try Powerlock for ages but the price kept putting me off and other stuff out there to try but a hardly used bottle of Powerlock came for sale on a Personel Sale thread at a good price so I dived on it, and really glad I did as its so easy to use as a little spreads a long way and it buffs off really easily even in the sun. I put 2 coats on over 2 Weekends and the surface was really slick and water just ran off, but I am also a big fan of Carpro Reload so I put 2 coats on top of the Powerlock and that brought even more gloss and even more water repellency. I will leave alone now and see how it goes over a few weeks except for washing with a Wax Free shampoo. Would you like a little sample of Powerlock mate as I will send you some if you want


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

stolt said:


> i'm doing it again, reading peoples reccomendations and jumping on them. keep meaning to try merzerna powerlock and everytime i order something i always forget to add it to the list.


I must say I am a huge fan of wet diamond and powerlock, and prima epic, they are very good cross over products


----------



## jmsc (Jun 13, 2012)

Gave up on waxes 7 years ago for sealants primarily for durability and better self cleaning characteristics.

Now its onto coatings (EXO will be my first attempt).

If I had a show car it would wear a carnauba wax. For a daily driver its seals and coats.


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

It's a strange one I think, I used a sealant for the first time last month and enjoyed it, the beading and looks it gave were out of this world on my white golf!

BUT.....I personally can't beat the feeling of waxing a car, the time spent and the attention you put into it! It's a leisure sort of thing, plus waxes smell awesome and leave a real nice finish which you can admire!

Strange ain't it!


----------



## stolt (Aug 29, 2011)

Shinyvec said:


> I have wanted to try Powerlock for ages but the price kept putting me off and other stuff out there to try but a hardly used bottle of Powerlock came for sale on a Personel Sale thread at a good price so I dived on it, and really glad I did as its so easy to use as a little spreads a long way and it buffs off really easily even in the sun. I put 2 coats on over 2 Weekends and the surface was really slick and water just ran off, but I am also a big fan of Carpro Reload so I put 2 coats on top of the Powerlock and that brought even more gloss and even more water repellency. I will leave alone now and see how it goes over a few weeks except for washing with a Wax Free shampoo. Would you like a little sample of Powerlock mate as I will send you some if you want


if you wouldnt mind that would be great, thanks very much for the offer, really nice of you. I woudl normally go out and buy a bottle but i;m trying to be good. Did the same thing last week after reading really glowing reviews of carlack 68 nano and although ok i didnt find it as good as the previous reviewers and i thought prima amiga was better so i was really disappointed with it, as i say it did work but perhaps i was expecting too much lol, glad i only bought a 300ml bottle.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Pm me your addres etc mate and I will sort it for you :thumb:


----------



## stolt (Aug 29, 2011)

Shinyvec said:


> Pm me your addres etc mate and I will sort it for you :thumb:


cheers mate, pm just sent over, if you coudl pm your paypal address the least i could do is cover the postage. plus if there is anything on the swaps thread i have up at the mo that you want to try.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I love using my Glausr:thumb:


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

stolt said:


> cheers mate, pm just sent over, if you coudl pm your paypal address the least i could do is cover the postage. plus if there is anything on the swaps thread i have up at the mo that you want to try.


No worries mate, sort it tomorrow for you:thumb:


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

stolt said:


> if you wouldnt mind that would be great, thanks very much for the offer, really nice of you. I woudl normally go out and buy a bottle but i;m trying to be good. Did the same thing last week after reading really glowing reviews of carlack 68 nano and although ok i didnt find it as good as the previous reviewers and i thought prima amiga was better so i was really disappointed with it, as i say it did work but perhaps i was expecting too much lol, glad i only bought a 300ml bottle.


I was going to try carlack 68 nsc, but went for blackfire instead. What did you not like about it reason I ask is I have a similar colour car to the Golf


----------



## stolt (Aug 29, 2011)

RDB85 said:


> I was going to try carlack 68 nsc, but went for blackfire instead. What did you not like about it reason I ask is I have a similar colour car to the Golf


i'm about to put it on my swaps thread so i thought it was really good !!! lol

not sure perhaps as i had machined the paint on both my cars there really wasnt much cleaning the carlack could do. It did add something to the finish just not what i expected and i found prima amiga produced a similar result.


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

It's weird, as I have a white car I'm sealant oriented but I've recited some waxes lately. Got SV BOS, Shield, Onyx, Zymol Glasur and HD wax. Albeit the wife's caris black, I'm looking forward to trying one of them out


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

I might be interested in it if you wish to sell it


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

I use both...... I love waxes, can tolerate glassy look sealants. 

Sealants for summer because it's about 100+% humidity, 36*c, and monsoon rain 24/7 for 4 months. It's that hot, you just melt. No way do you want to sit in a garage sweating your guts out detailing a car. Sealant for maximum durability, job done for a few months. 

Waxes for 'winter' because the humidity drops off to about 40% and temps drop to about 29*c.  No rain for about 8 months. Beautiful detailing weather, and I don't mind maintaining a wax finish on my cars. I get about 3 combos in before I switch to sealant for summer.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I've been using sealants for the past couple of years because of the colour of the cars we have and they help to bring the flake out in pearlescent / metallic paint. On darker colours I think waxes are the way to go. Used waxes on my red car and it looked great.
Sealants tend to be less fussy to apply and it's quicker.


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

-Raven- said:


> I use both...... I love waxes, can tolerate glassy look sealants.
> 
> Sealants for summer because it's about 100+% humidity, 36*c, and monsoon rain 24/7 for 4 months. It's that hot, you just melt. No way do you want to sit in a garage sweating your guts out detailing a car. Sealant for maximum durability, job done for a few months.
> 
> Waxes for 'winter' because the humidity drops off to about 40% and temps drop to about 29*c.  No rain for about 8 months. Beautiful detailing weather, and I don't mind maintaining a wax finish on my cars. I get about 3 combos in before I switch to sealant for summer.


Will have to put you on ignore mate as your posts are not applicable to north west uk. Its July, its cold and hasnt stopped raining all month:wall:


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Since i got into this detailing I've only used the Blackfire range on my car but after trying Fk1000p on my wifes & her parents cars I've now made the decision to switch as this stuff is the daddy followed by Fk425. I know you could get a better look but this looks great with matched durability which is what I'm after. Bought 2 cans of Fk1000p & 4.7 litres of Fk425 to keep me going. :lol:


----------



## Craikeybaby (Sep 15, 2011)

I've been a wax fan for years (P21S) but will be in the market for something new soon, I was thinking AF Tough Coat, as I have a silver car, but I think a wax may suit our white/cream Fiat 500 better as it is a warmer colour.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

love both but i might head into coatings soon to getting my wheels refurbed and seriously tempted to support Mr CCC with ceramishield for them tbh  my car is currently wearing wax and i am proud that i still do a summer and winter detail (despite the forecast) i just love waxes over sealants and coatings more than i could describe far more emotional element to it...


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

wish wash said:


> I dont miss wax's at all.
> Since using gtechniq c1 is made me realise how much better it is over my previous swissvax best of show. My car seems to look spotless all the time. Plus the beneficial factor of the self cleaning properties when it rains.


this entirely for me. since having C1 on the car i've sold ALL of my waxes, including some zymol glasur.

for me, i like the car staying clean as long as possible, meaning less effort on cleaning, less likelihood to form swirls etc and i'm sorry, there is just no comparison between something like C1 and a wax. i've used around 10+ waxes in the past and nothing has come even remotely close to C1.

i am putting some faith in the new EXO as this weekend i plan to polish the whole car and apply EXO....if it happens, there will most likely be a thread on it.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

E38_ross said:


> this entirely for me. since having C1 on the car i've sold ALL of my waxes, including some zymol glasur.
> 
> for me, i like the car staying clean as long as possible, meaning less effort on cleaning, less likelihood to form swirls etc and i'm sorry, there is just no comparison between something like C1 and a wax. i've used around 10+ waxes in the past and nothing has come even remotely close to C1.
> 
> i am putting some faith in the new EXO as this weekend i plan to polish the whole car and apply EXO....if it happens, there will most likely be a thread on it.


Nice one ross ill look forward to the thread:thumb:


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

stangalang said:


> Mo wax :wave:
> 
> Keep those horrid chemicals to yourself. I will use 1 or 2 only, and only when specifically asked for.


:wave:


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

horrid chemicals? they're designed to PROTECT your paint....

heck, you keep your wax so i don't need to use horrid chemicals to get crud off the paint work that sticks to waxes


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

Much prefer sealants over waxes.


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

chillly said:


> Nice one ross ill look forward to the thread:thumb:


it's meant to be chucking it down all weekend but i've borrowed a rotary off a very kind gent who needs it back next week so i have a cunning plan all under way, thread to start in the gtech section in a minute...,


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

E38_ross said:


> horrid chemicals? they're designed to PROTECT your paint....


Not on creation they aren't.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

If you put a wax on top of a sealant surely it will lose its self cleaning abiltys? Come to think about it it will lose all it's property's till the waxes durability runs out.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

E38_ross said:


> horrid chemicals? they're designed to PROTECT your paint....
> 
> heck, you keep your wax so i don't need to use horrid chemicals to get crud off the paint work that sticks to waxes


Still have to initially before any application...so i do not really see your point...


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

Some prefer wax - some prefer sealants - some use both, no point arguing about it.


----------



## gex23 (Mar 6, 2009)

Wax > Sealants for me.


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Dont own a single wax anymore


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

r0b said:


> dont own a single wax anymore :d


+1.


----------



## WAXOFF (May 13, 2012)

I'm a wax guy. I use either Collinite 915, Autoglym or Surf City Garage Barrier Reef.


----------

